# Buying ammo from WAL-MART (rant)



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Just let me start out by saying that I normally never buy ammo from WAL-MART, but tonight I was running late and was suppost to meet a buddy at 3:00 to go squirrel hunting, it was already 3:05. So I run in the store go straight to the firearms counter, as usual no body there. So I run back up front and ask a cashier if she would send someone to the gun counter. After paging someone to the back, they show up 10 minutes later. By now it is 3:20 and I'm getting pi$$ed. I tell the clerk that I want a box of CCI Stingers , guess what they don't have any behind the counter. So he goes back into the stock room and returns 5 minutes later to inform me that they don't have any in stock. Well the gun also shoots CCI Velocitators to roughly the same point of impact so I ask for a box of those. After rearanging half the cabinet he finally drags a box from the back. Its now 3:30, he rings me up and the computer does the stupid little WAL-MART communist beep the clerk asks me if they are for a rifle or a pistol (that question always made alot of sense :eyeroll: ) I tell him a rifle, he says, I know you are alot older than 18 but we have to card you anyway. :-? My driver license is in my truck, I hand him my CCW. He shakes his head and says I can't accept this, I need a picture ID, hello! My CCW has my picture on it, and I have to be atleast 21 to have a CCW. He dosen't see it this way. :******: Its now 3:45, the clerk is starting to get smart, he tells me, its like this you either show me you drivers license or you don't buy ammo. Trying to keep my cool, I said well you're going to have to wait a minute. I go out and get my DL from my truck and return to the gun counter, The clerk is not there any more. :evil: Its now 4:00 to late to go hunting now. I walked back out the door.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Don't go to a steak house and order sea food....... :wink:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Awesome customer service, this store franchise was built on customer supply and price. Customer service is not in Walmarts priorities, with most other stores it is.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Another guy on this site was going to return some ammo he purchased at WM, since the guy behind the counter told him he didn't have rounds of a hundred. He purchased a smaller box of rounds and then we looked a little harder behind the counter and noticed rounds of a hundred...

The CS dept. acted like it was his fault for making the purchase and for retruning the ammo.

Long story shot, it took about 30+ minutes...


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Why the heck would you ever be short of essential ammo?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I never buy my ammo at walmart-the price is way to high compared to other smaller stores in town


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I hate Walmart. I avoid it if I can help it. It's not just the help in there sometimes its the other customers who I can't stand. Some real brainpower walking around in there.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Fallguy said:


> I hate Walmart. I avoid it if I can help it. It's not just the help in there sometimes its the other customers who I can't stand. Some real brainpower walking around in there.


What makes someone look over at another person shopping in a store and say to themself: 'I cant STAND that person' ??? Is it about economic status or some other more OBVIOUS trait? Either way...pretty sad commentary...thanks for sharing. Happy holidays! :eyeroll:


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I hate when people stop there carts next to each other and talk and you cant get through.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Bagman said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > I hate Walmart. I avoid it if I can help it. It's not just the help in there sometimes its the other customers who I can't stand. Some real brainpower walking around in there.
> ...


Always happy to share. I have my reasons.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not defending WM,but whose fault is it that you left your driver's license in the truck?Maybe he was told to sell only with a driver's license.Why didn't you tell him that another kind of ammo would be OK when he went back to look?You are PO'd because you didn't want to be in there in the first place,were in a hurry,impatient,and the guy was following the rules of the store????


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Don't go to Red Lobster and order a steak.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Not defending WM,but whose fault is it that you left your driver's license in the truck?Maybe he was told to sell only with a driver's license.Why didn't you tell him that another kind of ammo would be OK when he went back to look?You are PO'd because you didn't want to be in there in the first place,were in a hurry,impatient,and the guy was following the rules of the store????


This is the first time I have EVER had my CCW turned down as ID. Heck, I bought 12 cases (all they had) of Winchester White Box .223 ammo from Bass Pro when they had it on sale for $1.97 a box. Wasn't carded, sales guy never blinked an eye, even loaned me a dolly and offered to help me carry some to my truck. WAL-MART in anti gun in general, I hate that store.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm with Ken, sounds like he was just following procedures that he was given.


----------



## brdhunt36 (Oct 24, 2004)

I agree the sales person was just doing there job, and if they don't know what a CCW card is it's not a valid ID. My wife worked at walmart and people lost there jobs for selling to under age people so if you were asked for an ID and are way older then 18 feel good that you were asked for that ID even though you were in a hurry. One day you will be asked for it for a senior citizens discounts


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Your comparing Bass Pro Shop to Walmart, apples and oranges here. You were not prepared to go hunting, in a hurry and you are trying to blame WM for your delay. Don't get me wrong, I haven't set foot in WM in over 3 years. CCW is not a valid form of identification for anything except for what it is for. Looks like you should include your DL with your "every day carry" along with your CCW and you will avoid this all together.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

My Drivers License is part of my every day carry, it had been raining this morning, I had to work outside today, and I had left my wallet in the glove box, when I went inside the store I got a 5 dollar bill out and returned it to the glove box. Just wasen't thinking I guess, rant off.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> I'm with Ken, sounds like he was just following procedures that he was given.


Still no need to take 10 minutes to show up at the counter, and then leave before I return with my DL. :eyeroll:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

7400, a buddy had a similar experience at our big-city Wal Mart (or Chinese Outlet Mall as I prefer to call it) when buying ammo.

He was also in a hurry, and in his haste to leave he left his FOID card (you guys really don't know how good you've got it), which is MANDATORY to buy guns or ammo in IL, at the counter with the clerk. He went back the next day and no one could seem to find it, and he couldn't seem to find anyone who cared!

So, this is where it gets good. My buddy is a co-worker, and has EXTREMELY fine-tuned "negotiating skills". It's a necessary ingredient of the job. He talked to management, moving up the ladder until not only did they "find" his card, they gave him not one, but TWO $100 gift certificates for his troubles.

That is the ONLY reason you will see me in a Wal Mart....to pick up free gift certificates!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The problem isn't just Wal-Mart. The whole thing is a sad commentary on people in general and people in the retail service industry. Not terribly surprising when you consider that so many jobs pay little more than minimum wage. It's rare that you run into anyone that truly provides exceptional customer service. I like the idea of going to upper management if you have a legitimate claim. If you have the time to go through the channels, it can be very satisfying, mentally as well as monetarily. Some of the large retailers are starting to turn it around, but many are hamstrung due to the fact their corporate offices offer no incentives to their employees. An example of one of the large retailers that's doing things right is Best Buy. They offer wonderful incentives (tuition, education assistance, advancement in pay as well as position) to their employees. As a result, you'll likely find helpful and respectful employees in most of their stores. From what I understand, the ones that don't treat the customers well, don't last long. So, 7400, did you feel better after your rant? We all have bad days. Go murder some bushytails and make some stew. That ought to help. I wish we had some nice hardwoods to hunt tree rats in ND. I'll bet it's a blast. Burl


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Made the 15 minute trip up the road (like I should have in the first place) this morning to the gun shop. Bought this and 4 of his identical twin brothers, and in case you can't read the price tag its $3.50 :lol: , WAL-MART gets $4.29 or at least this one does :evil: . They didn't escort me out the door either. :sniper:


----------



## brdhunt36 (Oct 24, 2004)

I need to know what the heck is a CCW card


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Yup, Wally world sucks, they wouldn't take my military ID either.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> I need to know what the heck is a CCW card


Concealed Carry Weapon


----------



## mhprecht (Oct 13, 2003)

A couple of points:

1. A state issued Concealed Carry Weapons (CCW) permit is a valid "government issued" ID suitable for the purchase of firearms or ammo if it has your picture, your current address, your date of birth and has not expired. It is also a valid form of ID at polling stations - if your state requires an ID - where you can defend your 2nd Ammendment rights. The fact the Walmart sales associate did not realize this probably speaks more to the lack of a robust training program and ignorance more than arrogance on his part.

2. Customer service has value. After a while you will find - as have others - that price is only one component of a decision to buy.

So....did you get any squirrels?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> So....did you get any squirrels?


Going tomorrow, we''ll see. :sniper:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey guys, this is off the subject, but I want some input.

What consitutes a "valid" ID?

Let me explain....obviously ID means to prove you are who you claim to be. In 7400's case, he had to prove he was old enough, so all the clerk needed was a birthdate attached to his picture.

The reason I ask is this. I'm a little sensitive to our states employing vendors and businesses (without compensation) to police society for them in some instances.
For example, I watched a bank clerk belittle a customer once because he tried to cash a personal check, used his driver's license as his ID, but she wouldn't accept it because it was expired!

It took everything I had not to get involved. An expired license affects your legal driving status, but certainly doesn't change who you are, so is it "valid", or not?

Was the teller doing the right thing, or unjustly flexing her muscles?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes, because you always no how much bank tellers want to show that the are mean and in charge :eyeroll:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

IMO the teller is probably just doing what her supervisors and/or bank policy is in requiring a state issued picture ID card that is valid ie, has not expired. Now, if I was the supervisor and the person could show some other form of ID along with the expired one, I would probably allow the transaction. May be an inconvenience, but the banks and stores like the original in this thread have policies and the employees should stick with the same policies for everybody, every time.

ps...also in Illinois and I like the FOID (firearms owner identification for all you non illini) requirement. I know a lot of people down here yell and moan about it, but really, sending in a form and 5 bucks every 5 years is not really asking all that much.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

What is a valid ID and how do you check it's validity?
For this reason the Customs and Immigration will require a valid Passport by the end of January 2007 to enter into USA. You don't need one to go out, but do need one to get back in!
Apparently there are some 5000 - 6000 government issued picture ID's out there and the Customs and Immigration had nightmares trying to check them all! This is why they finally made the rule -Valid Passport only!
This is obviously off the topic of this discussion. Hopefully we will never need a valid passport to by guns or ammo! But it does illustrate some of the problems dealing with "government issued picture ID's!"
Some clerk in Wal Mart who has never seen a CCW permit would have the same problem with a lot of ID's I suppose. He's probably never seen a lot of other govt. issued picture ID cards we all carry either.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

This is one more reason I think it is time to put in place a national ID program. I'm sure I'm in the minority here. Right now alot of fokes here in GF walk around with an ID card hanging around their neck.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

gaddyshooter said:


> IMO the teller is probably just doing what her supervisors and/or bank policy is in requiring a state issued picture ID card that is valid ie, has not expired. Now, if I was the supervisor and the person could show some other form of ID along with the expired one, I would probably allow the transaction. May be an inconvenience, but the banks and stores like the original in this thread have policies and the employees should stick with the same policies for everybody, every time.
> 
> ps...also in Illinois and I like the FOID (firearms owner identification for all you non illini) requirement. I know a lot of people down here yell and moan about it, but really, sending in a form and 5 bucks every 5 years is not really asking all that much.


Nice to see another Illini on here gaddy. Now I know I'm not the only one drooling over what the Dakotans live around every day!

I guess I should have elaborated a little in my post, since I also have no doubt the teller was operating within company policy. But since I am not comfortable with "policy" (regardless of who establishes it) dictating the difference between right and wrong, it bothered me to watch. Would have been different if the guy was being aggressive and argumentative, but I guess she probably learned it's easier to just follow the rules.

As to the FOID, I understand and respect your opinion, but since I firmly believe laws should be judged by how they HELP instead of by what they don't hurt, I think the system sucks. Do you still think it's necessary even for a gun purchase now that they have the call-in system?

How about this lovely weather?! Finally made it to my deer stand this morning....WITH A SNOWMOBILE!!!!! 14 1/2" here Friday, and I'm too old to "wade" through that for over a mile!


----------



## mhprecht (Oct 13, 2003)

On the definition of "valid ID" -

When I wrote earlier stating a state issued CCW license being a "valid ID" to purchase ammunition I was addressing the issue at hand in the context of firearms and firearms related regulations. The next time any of you have the opportunity to complete a FORM 4473 to purchase a firearm (and in the spirit of Christmas I hope Santa is good to all of you and there is a new firearm of your choice under the tree) check the instructions on the back and see how the validity of an ID to purchase a firearm is defined. My reading of it leads me to the belief that a state issued CCW meets the definition. And I've put my money where my mouth is - I've sold a firearm to someone who used his CCW to vouch for his identity....so I guess I'm liable for sanction if the sale was erroneous.

And since a state issued CCW is a state government document it isn't too big a leap to expect that a CCW would be a valid ID for voting puposes since its our state gov't that determines eligibility to vote.

As for using a CCW license for other purposes of identification such as entering the US.....nah.

But what you have with the WalMart sales associate and the bank teller lady discussed in the earlier posts on this topic are examples of folks who have neither the desire to provide customer service nor the apparent ability to think beyond the "rules" they think they know. They are in essence robots....


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Mike, since my state happens to be one of only two without some sort of concealed carry provisions, I know nothing of that subject.

But as to the rest of your post, I obviously couldn't have said it better myself.......OR I WOULD HAVE!

Thanks!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Doesn't a CCW permit in ND allow you to present it and purchase a firearm withought them having to call in for the background check. I thought if you had one you could go to say Scheels and purchase a gun with a valid ND CCW permit and be on your way after paying. Am I wrong??


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

You can do that in any gunshop in KY also, but WAL-MART won't let me buy ammo with it. uke:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

National ID card, I hope never.

FOID, bunch of crap!

States with no concealed carry laws should fire each and every politician and start over with new ones who are smart enough to understand that those willing to go through the process legally are not your major (and a long ways down the list of minor) threat.

Gander Mountain calls every gun sale into NICS, even if the state's Concealed carry permit negates the need, Load of CRAP!

Dunham's won't sell long guns unless you are a resident of the state the store is located in, Stupid Load of CRAP!

Those are things I don't like off the top of my head that somewhat apply to this thread.

Again though, Why the heck would you EVER be short on essential ammo?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I didn't now it was essential at the time I was short on it. Always keep a box or so of just about every common .22 offering avaliable on hand for testing new rifles. Just finished another 10/22 build and found it loved CCI stingers, because this was previously not essential ammo, I only had about 12 rounds after zeroing the rifle.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I guess I just look at the whole FOID card thing from a different persective. Here in Illinois, we have to have the Id card to buy any firearm, and any ammunition. No big deal at all. You had the card to them, much like you would hand your driver's license to a store clerk to buy alcohol. They check to see if it is expired or revoked and you pay for your ammunition and move on. I don't see how this is a bad thing.

The card can be revoked by the state for felony convictions, and temporarily revoked for extraordinary circumstances, one example would be a person who is going through a divorce and becomes violent with a spouse/girlfriend/boyfriend etc and threatens to do bodily harm to them. They go to buy ammunition with the intent to go shoot the wife or girlfriend, and are refused because their FOID has been revoked. Will it stop them from getting ammunition some other place? Of course not. It may however, delay that person for enough time to maybe come to their senses, and prevent them from going and killing wifey and her new boyfriend, or whatever. Will it stop criminals from being able to buy guns illegaly. No. But it does give law enforcement a tool to use on known drug dealers/gang members/etc when any firearm and/or ammunition is found in their possession. Is it a perfect system? IMO it is far from it, but in a world where there are many criminal elements who use firearms on a daily basis, it is at least a starting place to getting people like that off of the street.

Rant over. Sorry so long winded.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Gaddyshooter, chances are that an angry spouse or significant other who owns a gun probably already posesses some ammo, those types of crimes generally require only one or two shells.

These laws make the politicians look good to their anti-gun base and make it just a little more difficult to get a gun or ammo for the honest folks. Each time it gets a little more difficult there are some who think, "It's just not worth the hassle" and they turn to archery, or fishing, or some other outdoor pursuit and we lose another firearms owner/shooter/hunter. This is a large part of the anti's divide and conquer stratagy, having you and I dissagree/argue is their greatest weapon.

Any state that doesn't allow concealed carry should be required to provide an armed guard for anyone who requests it!! You can damn sure believe the folks who created that law have armed guards at their beck and call. They fall into some special catagory in society and can require armed guards (see: Rosey O'Donnel, employs an armed guard, is rabidly against guns, concealed weapons permits for the public, etc). The average voting slob isn't even allowed their constitutional right to protect themselves in a manner that is legal in 48 other states. Load of CRAP!


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

i would not go to red lobster for steak or seafood.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Why would want to hunt squirrels anyway, he eating your nuts?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

One would think that a cCW card is MORE valid than a drivers license since it required a background check at several levels. The problem is most minimum wage idiots behind the counter don't know that.. I just looked and my ccw has the same information on it as the drivers license plus endorsement by the ND Bureau of Criminal Investigation. I once gave a teller my CCW instead of my DL. At first her eyes lit up but then she said it was OK.


----------

